# Burstner Solano T 728 G



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi we are awaiting delivery of a 2009 BURSTNER SOLANO T 728 G and are really excited, and can't wait to get out in it.

We forgot to ask the Salesman the other day what the box under the single seat, in front of the drivers seat is, it had controls on it so we assumed it is a heater of some sort...........we don't like to keep ringing up all the time but can't seem to find this info on the internet.

Thanks for any help.......Nette


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

its most likelt the auxillary heater for driving and runs off the engine heater system ? or its the Electric control box?

But dont worry as its a Burstner the manual will be like reading War and Peace HUGE  .

Ask the dealer to demonstrate his knowledge :lol: and show you all the controls and see them working, its his job and what you are paying for.


----------

